# explosion proof fan?



## jk pine (Nov 10, 2011)

I was wandering if anyone on here sprays with an exhaust fan that's not explosion proof. I didn't even realize there was a danger until I stumbled across some stuff on the internet, I guess I just can't really see how a fan could explode with the very small amount of overspray that goes through the fan at a time. I have sprayed with a fan that's not explosion proof for over a year with no accident. Am I crazy just keeping on doing how I always have? Should I invest five or six hundred in an explosion proof fan? Also what about explosion proof lights?


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Good bit of discussion about it here:

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f2/intrinsically-safe-exhaust-fan-29040/

...build n burn - live n learn...


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

You would be better not to use a fan at all than use one that was not explosion proof. Any little spark can ignite petroleum finishes. In 1973 I was working for a company that improvised a spray booth with a regular fan. According to what I know it worked for months until it accumulated enough lacquer paint in it, it ignited. It took all of us with all the fire extinguishers we had and two neighbor businesses to get it out. The flames came out of the booth and was touching the ceiling 12' up. Fortunately the building was one of those precast concrete structures so the only damage was to the booth and our nerves. After that experience I won't use anything else. I have two of them. I have one permanently installed in my shop and one made portable when I'm doing finishing work in someone's house. I believe if you shop around you can find a fan cheaper. There is one on ebay right now for $225.00. The lights should be covered with something so you can't bust the bulbs while vapors are present. I have mine in a case with a plexiglass cover over the fixtures. The biggest risk is the on-off switch. I have mine outside the paint room where it is away from the vabors.


----------

